# Peach Chardonnay



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for a Peach Chardonnay wine?

I don't have any Chardonnay Grapes - but i am getting alot of Chardonel Grapes this fall.

I also have a Patio Peach Tree that bears a lot of Peaches - they are edible - smell good - but a little tart. Can these be used?

I almost wonder if it would be better to make my Chardonel and Peach wines seperate - then blend together later on.


----------



## ashappar (Jun 23, 2010)

or another option is Chardonel wine with a peach fpac if you want a sweeter fruity wine. I'd probably blend if you have the carboy space. more flexibility to find an appropriate mix.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah - i was thinking along those lines as well - i should have the carboy space. I was thinking on making 1-2 gallons of the Peach wine - and 6.5 gallons of the Chardonel wine. Then blend to taste.

Thanks!!!


----------

